# [SOLVED] glftpd netowrking problems

## elestedt

Hi,

I have a fresh install of glftpd. All I've done is do change disabled from yes to no in /etc/xinetd.d/glftpd, and I've put some files in the site dir so that I chan see that it works when I've connected.

But I cannot to an IP other than localhost. Keep in mind that all I do is done on the computer with glftpd installed...

If I run

```
ftp localhost
```

it connects and asks for a usrname/password and I can logon.

But if i run

```
ftp 192.168.0.14
```

 where the IP is the ip it's NIC has - it will give me this:

```
Connected to 192.168.0.14.

421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection

```

How can I fix this? I will post more info on request (don't forget to tell me what info to post  :Smile: )Last edited by elestedt on Mon Sep 19, 2005 6:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## j-m

Read The Fine Manual, which says you that 127.0.0.1 is the only address allowed until you change the default admin password...   :Idea: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 9. Login to your newly created site.
> 
>    Login/Pass = glftpd/glftpd
> ...

 

----------

## elestedt

 *j-m wrote:*   

> Read The Fine Manual, which says you that 127.0.0.1 is the only address allowed until you change the default admin password...  
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 9. Login to your newly created site.
> ...

 

Actually that isn't quite correct.

All I had to do was to add another user and IP mask... it refused connections due to that no user had a IP mask which allowed remote logins.

----------

